# Aquasoil ph effect



## D9Vin (May 12, 2011)

Does anyone have any thoughts on how Aquasoil 'fixes' the ph of your water to 6.8 or whatnot? From what I have read, I understand that it brings whatever water to this level, regardless to hardness or starting ph. Is this true, and if so, how is this possible?


----------



## exv152 (Jul 12, 2008)

I believe the aquasoil has high CEC - cation exchange like most of the soil based substrates. It also has humic acid in the way of organic matter.


----------



## D9Vin (May 12, 2011)

It just seems to me if it was all dependent upon a high cec and humic acids, the effect would be pretty short lived. Or if not, it seems like you would be able to get the same effect by using pure humus or fully matured compost, as they both have high cec and humic acids.


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

I think the pH depends mostly on the KH of your tapwater. First few weeks the KH dropped to about 1 in my tanks. After that it rises towards a KH of 4-5 (using water with a KH of 6-8 for a few months and than the KH effect is no longer visible. pH may drop to 6.8 the first few days, but with a KH of 4 the next few months, my pH usually settles around 7.3-7.4 without CO2. Adding CO2 I take it down to 6.3, so no 6.8 for me...


----------



## D9Vin (May 12, 2011)

i see yo-han. my kh is usually 13-14, so this effect would probably be pretty short lived in my tank, i gather.


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

I guess so, but you also will have huge KH/pH swings. It will drop during the week and rise very hard every waterchange. Be carefull with that!


----------



## D9Vin (May 12, 2011)

I have never used it and don't really plan on trying it, good old mineralized top soil does the trick for me, I was just curious as to what mechanism AS used for the ph change. It seems like it probably is a combo of cec and low ph of the soil itself, so nothing too magical.


----------

